# BEST Brand??? - Circuit Breakers



## Rockrz (Feb 26, 2016)

Anybody have professional opinions of which brand of residential Circuit Breakers is considered to be the most reliable, meeting stringent modern safety standards?

I'm currently researching this and wanted to see what other with electrical experience would suggest which would provide leads on brands to look at.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2016)

I think we have already decided that no one here has enough knowledge to know good from not so good.


----------



## Rockrz (Feb 26, 2016)

OK, then I'll seek out information on this subject from electrical engineers and the construction industry.

There's bound to be some info to be had concerning testing breakers as well as the technology used in manufacturing.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2016)

You will find something like this for the area where you live. This  local where I live.
http://safetyauthority.ca/sites/def..._electrical_products_b-e3_071019_3_rev_05.pdf


----------



## speedy petey (Feb 27, 2016)

*"I think we have already decided that no one here has enough knowledge to know good from not so good."*
Really?? 


ANY new modern circuit breaker is perfectly fine. Period!

Some will say Sq D DQ are the best. I disagree, they are no better than any others. Some will vilify GE, again, I disagree, they are no worse than any other. 
I have used most different brands over the past 25+ years and have found NO appreciable difference between them. The ONLY difference I have found is in fit and finish of panels.


----------



## Rockrz (Feb 27, 2016)

Unless they are manufactured by the same company, using identical materials... they couldn't possibly all be exactly the same.  That's like saying all cars are the same since today's automobiles are pretty good quality.

What about warranties and manufacturer guarantees?

Many times with manufactured components like this, you can tell a lot by the quality based on the manufacturer's confidence in their own product... and if they have a high level of confidence in their product, they typically provide a better or longer warranty than their competitors.

So, what manufacturer offers the best warranty that stands out amongst the competition?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 27, 2016)

Most MFG's offer a warranty against mfg defects. This is not a guarantee, always best to read the fine print on any product.


----------



## Rockrz (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes, that is true but I have seen some that are so confident in their product that they offer things other manufacturers do not.

Just curious is anybody making breakers are super confident in their product.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 27, 2016)

Rockrz said:


> Unless they are manufactured by the same company, using identical materials...



They may all be mfg. by a subcontract mfg., but until you actually do the research, you may never know.



Rockrz said:


> they couldn't possibly all be exactly the same.



By component content or design.

Looks like you have your research defined for you.



Rockrz said:


> Many times with manufactured components like this, you can tell a lot by the quality based on the manufacturer's confidence in their own product... and if they have a high level of confidence in their product, they typically provide a better or longer warranty than their competitors.



Which in the case of residential breakers, you would necessarily have to be able to guarantee the specifics of the use.



Rockrz said:


> So, what manufacturer offers the best warranty that stands out amongst the competition?



You could ask that of the mfg's, electric equipment suppliers, small and large electrical contractors operating in both residential and commercial applications.


----------



## Rockrz (Feb 27, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> They may all be mfg. by a subcontract mfg., but until you actually do the research, you may never know.



What?  With all the brainiacs hanging out here, I thought certainly someone here has looked in to this.

Is there another forum on the net that has more knowledgeable people from the construction industry I could visit with that know their business?

Lots of folks here claim to be contractors and claim to be involved in various construction trades... don't you folks research aspects of your own industry so you can know what the heck you are doing.

Apparently when it comes to electrical... not so much!

If there is another board somewhere that has more knowledge electrical people, let me know so I can talk to someone who knows their business!


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 27, 2016)

Rockrz said:


> What?  With all the brainiacs hanging out here, I thought certainly someone here has looked in to this.



Usually only as is necessary to preform the task at hand.



Rockrz said:


> Is there another forum on the net that has more knowledgeable people from the construction industry I could visit with that know their business?



You just need to do the research.



Rockrz said:


> Lots of folks here claim to be contractors and claim to be involved in various construction trades... don't you folks research aspects of your own industry so you can know what the heck you are doing.



When a customer wants an opinion about a particular product by a specific mfg., we can offer that along with a suppliers insight, if and when it's available.



Rockrz said:


> Apparently when it comes to electrical... not so much!



That's why you should embark upon your own research.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 27, 2016)

Rockrz: sounds like you're expecting us to do your homework for you. And then it sounds like you're pissed off that we aren't. As said above, time to do some research on your own, and then maybe *you* can be our local expert.
All that said, breaker brands are not interchangeable. They fit in the service panel that you have installed. So if you are planning on changing the service panel, you may have a choice. So let's ask the larger question if any type of service panel is better than another....or that could be part of your research.


----------



## Rockrz (Feb 27, 2016)

> Usually only as is necessary to preform the task at hand.



So, I'm dealing with just parts changers and not anyone that actually knows what's going on?

If anybody knows of a forum with people who are knowledgeable in electrical components, please let me know.




> sounds like you're expecting us to do your homework for you. And then it sounds like you're pissed off that we aren't.



Hey, some of the folks here are the ones claiming to be knowledgeable in electrical... and no, I'm not "pissed off".  If I were, you'd know it.

I know in the industry I make my living in, I make it a point to learn all aspects of the industry and I'm continually learning and growing in knowledge.

So far that's not proven to be true here.  I'm just giving you guys a hard time about your lack of knowledge after some here claim to be knowledgeable.

Don't worry about me... eventually I'll find some scientists that manufacturers hire to access their technical knowledge and I'll figure out whassup with breakers and I will end up with a safe setup. 



.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 27, 2016)

Dude, why so snarky????


----------



## Rockrz (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm asking for knowledge concerning electrical components and so far numerous folks claim they have knowledge but apparently they are just parts changers.

Which means, this is apparently above their pay scale.

Never fear though... we live in the "Information Age" so somebody on planet earth knows all about technology and materials used to make these components and they will have the scoop so the safest possible setup can be obtained.

Moral of the story is... if one claims they are knowledgeable when they are not, they will be found out.

So, if you are just a parts changer... just say so.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 27, 2016)

Im just a parts changer....

If you like, I could have helped you out, its simple, There is no magic bullet or smoking gun.
GE, Square D, Seimens, any of those panels are of the same quality as was already pointed out.
Any  Warranties are useless.  But if you like, go to an Electrical supply store and ask the same question from the pros that sell it all. You will probably get the answer you are searching for.

The best breaker out there is not a breaker, its a fuse. they never fail.
Good luck, and if you need to look elsewhere for your answer by all means do so. You get what you pay for around here.:beer:


----------



## beachguy005 (Feb 27, 2016)

I wouldn't bother talking to an engineer about it.  If you want a valid opinion, get it from a few electrical contractors.  They're the ones using them in the field.  They are the ones that get the call backs.  But if you talk to 4 different ones, you'll probably get 4 different recommendations.
Even if you go by which company has the best warranty, are you going to be willing to ship a $4 breaker back at your cost?  So how much is a lifetime warranty really worth?
There is really no latest and greatest technology for the basic circuit breakers used in houses today.  Irrespective of arc-fault and GFI, the technology is pretty much the same as 30 years ago.  Reason being is that they are designed to do 3 things.  Trip from a short, trip from an overload and a mechanical means to isolate the circuit...meaning a way to turn it on and off.
All the residential breakers are built to the same UL and other standards. Those really haven't changed because their purpose is the same as 30 years ago, and the 240 volts feeding your house hasn't changed either.  So there really isn't a need or motivation for manufacturers to create any latest and greatest for the homeowner. There may be some cosmetic changes but those are geared to the contractor....such as captive screws or more options to make install quicker.
Years ago when someone saw a Square D panel in the house it was always a plus.  People thought they were better because they cost more.  Doesn't mean they were actually better.  That being said, I would opt for Square D QO series or Seimens.
I wouldn't change anything out thinking I was getting something better, I would change it out knowing I was getting something newer.

I couldn't say if a 30 year old breaker would meet the same trip curve characteristics as a new breaker but that's where your engineer might be helpful.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 27, 2016)

> I know in the industry I make my living in, I make it a point to learn all aspects of the industry and I'm continually learning and growing in knowledge.



So apparently, you know everything about your industry. You have nothing to learn. You can answer any question in the field. 
We are all here to exchange info, pool our knowledge and expand it. If you ever run into a person who knows it all, rest assured..... he doesn't. He just thinks he knows.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 27, 2016)

Rockrz said:


> So, I'm dealing with just parts changers and not anyone that actually knows what's going on?



We do, from radio controlled switching devices the size of a house, to an NPN diode.



Rockrz said:


> If anybody knows of a forum with people who are knowledgeable in electrical components, please let me know.



GOOGLE is your friend.



Rockrz said:


> Hey, some of the folks here are the ones claiming to be knowledgeable in electrical... and no, I'm not "pissed off".  If I were, you'd know it.



And you'd come to GOOGLE, on your own?



Rockrz said:


> I know in the industry I make my living in, I make it a point to learn all aspects of the industry and I'm continually learning and growing in knowledge.



We keep repeatedly encouraging you to broaden your horizons, as many of us had to do, out of necessity.



Rockrz said:


> So far that's not proven to be true here.  I'm just giving you guys a hard time about your lack of knowledge after some here claim to be knowledgeable.



And the 1st three letters of what your conclusion is based upon, ........umed, is?



Rockrz said:


> Don't worry about me... eventually I'll find some scientists that manufacturers hire to access their technical knowledge and I'll figure out whassup with breakers and I will end up with a safe setup.



There may be a scientist lurking somewhere on this forum, but since that is the criteria which is your stated minimum base to proceed from, you really have even more research than before.

Times they are a wastin.


----------



## Rockrz (Feb 27, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> So apparently, you know everything about your industry. You have nothing to learn. You can answer any question in the field.
> We are all here to exchange info, pool our knowledge and expand it. If you ever run into a person who knows it all, rest assured..... he doesn't. He just thinks he knows.



The industry I work in is not electrical or construction related... which was why I was here to see if anybody knew anything.  Apparently not real much.





Snoonyb said:


> blah, blah, blah



I'm sorry, did you say something?


----------

